# Racing



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

I saw this come up in another thread, but what exactly do you do (aside from practice) to teach a young (intact, excitable, dog-obsessed) golden not to race on the go-around? I still have the fantasy that I can show my own dog sometimes (in UKC where there are fewer people to laugh and point at me...yes, I'm chicken, bok bok), and we've gotten better in practice...but arrive at a show with OTHER DOGS and do the go round...UGH!!! My guy is off to the races!!! (Oh and then there's the drool, but this is about the racing).

Yes, we practice at home and he's really much, much better there. It's when we hit the group of dogs that the trouble starts! He's the only dog in my home (I can't get a second dog...allergic family member) and he LOVES (as in is NUTS) other dogs, but has been around other dogs in obedience, agility, and conformation classes. Yes, he is always nuts about other dogs - kind of obsessed, really. He even loses interest in baits or treats sometimes when other dogs are present. Not sure what to do with that. Can you tell that I'm a tad frustrated? This is a very smart, high-energy boy, but I feel like he is outwitting me here! 

The conformation teacher (a former golden handler) suggested giving him "a good pop" before we start. OK, not opposed to doing that - goes with my obedience origins...but other than making his ears go back at times, it has not had much impact when we get to class. He will just about choke himself to go faster (literally, he has started coughing after trying to pull) and I am not by far a slow runner...but we can't seem to get to a pace around a group of dogs where he is not trying to race. He's actually choked his way to a couple of wins, but I really aim to show him on a loose lead (which is impossible when he is racing).

Anyway, since we have time to practice with less shows, just thought I'd look for suggestions. On the off-chance someone has had a dog like this. 🤪 Thanks in advance!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Leave ample space (2 dog space) between you and the person in front of you. 

Warm him up before - do short d/b runs or corner to corner runs.


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

Megora said:


> Leave ample space (2 dog space) between you and the person in front of you.
> 
> Warm him up before - do short d/b runs or corner to corner runs.


Oh, we absolutely leave ample space! We do as I fear him running up too close on another dog. He's also ok on the down and back...it's the dang go around we just can't seem to get down pat when other dogs are present (class or shows - he's fine practicing by ourselves and quite food motivated without other dogs present). Thank you, though, as those are great suggestions! We'll keep practicing and hope something clicks!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Rion05 said:


> Oh, we absolutely leave ample space! We do as I fear him running up too close on another dog. He's also ok on the down and back...it's the dang go around we just can't seem to get down pat when other dogs are present (class or shows - he's fine practicing by ourselves and quite food motivated without other dogs present). Thank you, though, as those are great suggestions! We'll keep practicing and hope something clicks!


I get it. I think (unless I'm misremembering) - your dog is about the same age as Jovi? And I think I remember seeing him at a show and he was a handful for Nicki??? A lot of dog.

Should add, I'm working on the same issues with Glee. He's a young dog and gets very excited. I don't think it's about chasing the dog in front of him as much as he gets all excited (like revved up) about everyone running together, including the dog behind him.  And Glee is my sensitive heart pup who gets frenzied if you correct him.

With Glee I take him out onto the floor 5 minutes before class and I just work on d/b or corner to corner stuff. It's moving him as collected as possible and giving him a chance to be RIGHT so I can reward him. <= What this does is kinda remind him what he's supposed to do before all the excitement starts. As I've been doing this, it does help. He may pull on the go around initially in class, but it's a little more controlled or give and take.

But even as class starts, we have a teacher who has us moving a LOT in the class.

Some handling classes - you wait in line a huge percentage of the class and only get to move your dog maybe 2-3 times? In our class, I think even when it's a big class - she finds ways to get all the dogs moving and working a good portion of the class. So about 20-30 minutes of working is what it takes before Glee settles down. The last 1/2 hour of classes, he is golden.

My instructor tells me he's also "getting it" and learning his job out there. <= I'm hoping. LOL. That said, I suspect he is one of those that needs exercise before showing. His dad, and many of his grandfathers before him had to be jogged around show sites before being shown.


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

Megora said:


> I get it. I think (unless I'm misremembering) - your dog is about the same age as Jovi? And I think I remember seeing him at a show and he was a handful for Nicki??? A lot of dog.


 Yes, oh, yes. You remember perfectly! A lot of dog  - that is most definitely my boy! Mr. Excitement. Nikki said when she met him that she liked his up attitude...but maybe she got more than she bargained for. 😂 To be fair to Nikki, that was one of his first shows and I pretty much handed him off to show. Since then, he actually does seem to be learning his job with her (I thought they looked pretty good together the last show I was able to watch and then the shows started to cancel). With me, he does obedience, and agility, and then I also insist on dragging him to ADDITIONAL shows where I try to show him myself...and that's where I am still struggling. Yes, frenzied...everyone running is just too dang exciting and he ramps up...and races.

I think you hit the nail on the head - I need to start catching him being right...I am going to have to start looking HARD for those moments. 🤪

So I have a treadmill that this "a lot of dog" runs on...because he's "a lot of dog." I've toyed with the idea of waking up insanely early to run him before a show. I did try it before handling class and it may have helped a smidge. Yes, class is hard because it's often busy and he spends much time waiting and realizing that wonderful potential friends are EVERYWHERE and he starts giving other dogs looks (and then gets them in trouble)...oh my. I honestly think he gets bored in conformation class, so I often try to make him do exercises that he can do in a small space that don't bother other dogs...but we spend quite a bit of time waiting, yes.

As much as he can be a handful, he's also a blast. He's got the most joyful heeling style and attitude - he's all in and always ready to go! If I can ever rein him in a bit, he'll be fun to show!

Thank you!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Rion05 said:


> I honestly think he gets bored in conformation class, so I often try to make him do exercises that he can do in a small space that don't bother other dogs...but we spend quite a bit of time waiting, yes.


Yep - I avoid conf classes at the club and another place because you literally spend the whole time waiting. And there you have a bored and impatient dog.... 

I found a handler taught class that is so much better. I wish I went here back when Bertie was a baby!


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

With COVID, they just permanently closed the facilities where our conformation, obedience, and agility classes are held. I'm having to search for new classes and can only find classes much further away...many of which are also currently cancelled. This is a long way of saying that I may not be able to be as picky as I would like about classes. I understand why...but boy, pandemics stink.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah.... that's the other thing. The training club decided to shut down for 3 weeks. Never mind the fact that It's basically shutting down until mid Jan or further out depending on what happens in Jan. Because it's never just 3 weeks. Last March we were only supposed to be shut down for 3 weeks.... and we were shut down until August. 😶

Private trainers have some wiggle room....

"they just permanently closed the facilities"

Hope that's not permanently!!!


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

Megora said:


> Private trainers have some wiggle room....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

YES! We are doing some private lessons right now. It's just so much less than we're used to!

Yes, unfortunately, two different facilities and they both had boarding kennels that did not have enough business - not enough people are traveling because of COVID. So those closures appear permanent.


----------

